# Great Eastern Trunk (Atlas Layout #25)



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

On that layout plan, I am trying to copy the triple tracks on the bottom left corner on the SCARM, the tracks does not lay exact the same as shown on the layout. So the layout is not exact correct? 

All I know that they are 2 and quarter inches apart on the center of the tracks. Do anyone have prefect layout for the SCARM?


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

This and most of other Atlas' layouts where firstly assembled with real tracks and then transferred to paper. That's why they may not fit exactly when reproduced in SCARM or ATPS or other layout software, because the tolerances of joining and bending of the real tracks are quite high. However, the layout is correct and will join as showed in the book. In order such layouts to be reproduced in CAD programs, most tracks needs to be moved/rotated slightly to make all joins as in the track plan.

Mixy


----------

